# DEQ2496 RTA question



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a question about the RTA on the DEQ that I haven't been able to figure out.

I'm trying to figure out if the level bar on the display which on mine is indicating a level of -105db on a scale of 0 to -130dB is indicating my signal to noise ratio or dynamic range on the DEQ?

The actual RTA bands show low level noise which measures below -115dB with no material being played.

Which one if any is showing the dynamic range that I'm getting out of the DEQ?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Remember that each RTA band shows the level only within its band, so the higher the RTA resolution the lower the level in each band, whereas the overall level bar shows the level for the full bandwidth of the unit so that one gives you an indication of the noise level, though I don't know the DEQ well enough to say whether that is the input or output level - best check the manual.


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks again JohnM.

I can switch it to display input or output.Would the output level be a better indicator of the noise level?

I notice when I turn on my tv(older HD CRT)the noise level goes from -105dB to -96dB.I'm losing almost 10dB just to noise with the tv on!:unbelievable:

The DEQ manual indicates it has >113dB dynamic range with a balanced input.My lexicon MC-1 indicates a dynamic range of a minimum of 105dB.It looks like the noise level is about right minus the noise from the tv.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Drudge said:


> I can switch it to display input or output.Would the output level be a better indicator of the noise level?


Depends whether you want to see noise level coming in or going out I guess


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Drudge said:


> Thanks again JohnM.
> 
> I can switch it to display input or output.Would the output level be a better indicator of the noise level?
> 
> ...


You mentioned noise. Turn off the CRT or any other television device as it emits a high frequency noise that the microphone will pick up and add a false reading to the RTA.

ECM8000 even my other microphone soundlabUD236 picks up the CRT when not viewing the LCD video projector.


----------

